# Phase 90 Mods: are they worth it?



## giovanni (Jun 25, 2021)

Hey guys, I have a Phase 90 and also a DIY one I built years ago (from GPCB maybe?). I am wondering if and how either of those could be modded. What I would like is being able to add the following (lifted liberally from this):

Depth pot
Blend pot
Volume pot
45/Normal/Script switch
Any thoughts on this? Is it worth it? Or should I just build a different phaser? I did purchase one of those Blackout Effectors Whetstone Phaser kits on eBay that I haven't started yet ...


----------



## Paradox916 (Jun 25, 2021)

I can’t answer your question from a technical stand point. But My two cents, worth it? Seems like building  a different phaser would  probably  be the path of least resistance. But modding a 90 to that extent? I’m the kind of guy that will go all in on a pair of 3’s to see what I can get away with... I say no balls no blue chips.. figure out how to mod it... then post some pics and do a little strut🤣


----------



## music6000 (Jun 26, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Hey guys, I have a Phase 90 and also a DIY one I built years ago (from GPCB maybe?). I am wondering if and how either of those could be modded. What I would like is being able to add the following (lifted liberally from this):
> 
> Depth pot
> Blend pot
> ...


Coming real soon : https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pcb425/






						XC Phase Mockup Pedal
					






					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Gordo (Jun 26, 2021)

That's half the fun...taking a build to the extremes.  Check out the versions of the Whetstone (Aion and Madbean) to get an idea of how extreme a simple (and similar) Small Stone can be twisted.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 26, 2021)

The 90/45 and script/block switches are definitely worthwhile. The depth pot is somewhat useful, but it’s not super noticeable of a difference (ive never built a phase 90 with a depth knob, but I have an mxr variphase, which is a phase 90 in a Wah shell with a depth control and a volume control. Maybe the variphase has a more limited depth range). A volume knob is definitely useful imo since it allows you to range from unity gain (which is great for when you’re kicking it on in the middle of a verse) to a slight boost (as is typical of a phase 90, which makes it nice for solos of course) to even cut the volume a fair bit (which is great if you’re running into a cranked amp and want to be able to kick into a cleaner, phasery bridge section)


----------

